# So Marion and Diaw can't get on the All D team?



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

What up with that?? I saw Diaw shut down Shaq and Yao TWICE!!!!! Marion, his D goes without saying. Top rebounder, top 20 steals and blocks. Ben Wallace is DPOY and he is not on the first team?? This stuff is a joke straight up.

What do you all think of this???


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Sedd said:


> What up with that?? I saw Diaw shut down Shaq and Yao TWICE!!!!! Marion, his D goes without saying. Top rebounder, top 20 steals and blocks. Ben Wallace is DPOY and he is not on the first team?? This stuff is a joke straight up.
> 
> What do you all think of this???


Ben Wallace is on the 1st All Defensive Team. What are you talking about? Name one player that Matrix or Diaw should replace on the 1st team? Matrix couldnt even stop Cat Mobley from posting up on him and Cat is a few inches smaller. Also, I hate the Lakers but Odom schooled Marion all series. Matrix is a good player but not 1st team All Defense.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

DaFranchise said:


> Ben Wallace is on the 1st All Defensive Team. What are you talking about? Name one player that Matrix or Diaw should replace on the 1st team? Matrix couldnt even stop Cat Mobley from posting up on him and Cat is a few inches smaller. Also, I hate the Lakers but Odom schooled Marion all series. Matrix is a good player but not 1st team All Defense.


I must've looked at the list wrong, but I didn't see Ben, but I could be wrong. Anyways Marion is one of the best defenders in the L, just because you only watched them in the playoffs is not my fault.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Sedd said:


> I must've looked at the list wrong, but I didn't see Ben, but I could be wrong. Anyways Marion is one of the best defenders in the L, just because you only watched them in the playoffs is not my fault.


Yeah you are wrong. Big Ben is on the 1st team. He didnt receive the most votes which is kind of weird since he won DPOY. I still dont think Marion deserves 1st team and I know Diaw doesnt.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

if they were so good on defense, then why aren 't the suns considered a good defensive team? throw that in with raja bell, who is probably their best defender, then hypothetically you'd haev a great defensive team.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

What do you expect? We are "labeled" as a bad defensive team so naturally nobody on this team will get the recognition. 

I actually kinda like it. I hope Marion is reading the news and decides that he needs to play better as the Co-captain on the team. Last year he claimed that he should be the Defensive Player of the Year and this season he is not even on the team. 

I am alright with that list except Kobe. Maybe Kobe didn't want to play defense against us but I seriously doubt he was that good defensively. Even many Laker fans said Kobe's defense was overrated. Kobe "could" play better but I didn't see it. Who was he guarding? Bell?? Give me break. Didn't Kobe guard Barbosa as well and he went 10/12 in game 7? Now, that's GOOD defense.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

jibikao said:


> What do you expect? We are "labeled" as a bad defensive team so naturally nobody on this team will get the recognition.
> 
> I actually kinda like it. I hope Marion is reading the news and decides that he needs to play better as the Co-captain on the team. Last year he claimed that he should be the Defensive Player of the Year and this season he is not even on the team.
> 
> I am alright with that list except Kobe. Maybe Kobe didn't want to play defense against us but I seriously doubt he was that good defensively. Even many Laker fans said Kobe's defense was overrated. Kobe "could" play better but I didn't see it. Who was he guarding? Bell?? Give me break. Didn't Kobe guard Barbosa as well and he went 10/12 in game 7? Now, that's GOOD defense.


Very true. Kobe should not be on the 1st team .


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Marion is a better defender on his SFs not PFs. I don't think he shoulda been on it either. Diaw also had the help of double teams on Yao and Shaq. Also, we sped the game up where it took both out of the game cuz both teams are old and unathletic.


----------



## MavsChamp (May 2, 2006)

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/wire?section=nba&id=2441791 

NEW YORK -- Leading vote-getter Bruce Bowen and defensive player of the year Ben Wallace were among six players who made the NBA All-Defensive first team Thursday.

Bowen received 55 points, one more than Wallace, in making the All-Defensive team for the sixth consecutive season. The San Antonio forward is regarded as one of the league's best defenders for his ability to contain anyone from small guards to big forwards.

Wallace was selected to the first team for the fifth straight year. The Pistons center recently was chosen as the league's top defensive player for the fourth time in five years.

Joining them on the first team were Utah's Andrei Kirilenko, Sacramento's Ron Artest, the Lakers' Kobe Bryant and New Jersey guard Jason Kidd. Bryant and Kidd tied for the final spot on the first team.

Detroit put Chauncey Billups and Tayshaun Prince on the second team. The other second-team selections were the Spurs' Tim Duncan, Minnesota's Kevin Garnett and Denver center Marcus Camby.

Voting was done by the league's 30 head coaches, who were not allowed to vote for their own players.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

I don't think Diaw deserves to be there, but Marion should at least be considered for the second team due to his versatility. 

He's 6-7 and among the league leaders in steals and rebounds, thats very impressive. Last night he shut down Cassell and many nights he'll be guarding much larger players.


----------



## mw2889 (Dec 15, 2005)

Marion's defense is very overrated, he went to a high school right near me and I saw him get lit up 2 out of the three games he played our team in, which featured no D1 players.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

mw2889 said:


> Marion's defense is very overrated, he went to a high school right near me and I saw him get lit up 2 out of the three games he played our team in, which featured no D1 players.


So you're judging him off of his game in high school? :angel: 

You're a :clown: 
Go to bed


----------

